# Dog down in TX



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

Male yote from last summer.. shot from 45yds with a 20ga while using a Foxpro FX3 and 2 handcalls- the Screery AP6 and longrange Tweety. Its not much of a yote to look at but its better than nothing I guess.


----------

